# Squirrels chewed through my plastic gas tank!



## -PB- (Dec 30, 2010)

I looked out the window today and saw several squirrels playing on my splitter. I thought, no big deal, they are just playing. Went out there later to do some splitting, filled the plastic tank and found a small hole in the bottom corner, claw marks, and the plastic gas cap was also chewed! Those bastards! I did a quick google search and found this is apparently not uncommon. One site suggested a glue gun to fix the hole. I was planning on that with duct tape over that.
Anyone else ever heard of this? Any other suggestions to fix the hole, it's only a bb size hole on the bottom corner. One more question... any suggestions on how to prevent those bastards from doing it again after I fix it, other than moving the splitter inside or closer to the house, the wife hates it.
Any suggestions would be appreciated


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Dec 30, 2010)

That is strange and the first time I've ever heard of it. However, a .22 rifle works great for eliminating those tree rats.


----------



## -PB- (Dec 30, 2010)

and good eatin... tastes like chicken!


----------



## Thistle (Dec 31, 2010)

I'd be looking for recipes for squirrel stew.


----------



## JustWood (Dec 31, 2010)

They make an epoxy that does wonders on plastic cracks and holes. Don't know if it will stand up to gas though. Check the automotive stores.


----------



## Mrs. Krabappel (Dec 31, 2010)

Happened to my primer pump on my new weedwacker.  Some flavor of rodent residing in my shed.     duct tape worked so far.  I'll have to pick up some epoxy.


----------



## JustWood (Dec 31, 2010)

Make sure you clean the surface your applying it to very well. Maybe even wash with some type of degreaser or dawn dish soap. If you can , ruff the area up with some sandpaper after cleaning it. I've sealed cracks on big truck radiator plastic end caps and kept the truck rollin for a few  weeks till I could logistically downtime it in the shop.
Epoxy is cool stuff. Some plastics it worx on some it don't.


----------



## cmnash (Dec 31, 2010)

You might try JB Weld. They make a 2 part marine epoxy that just might do it.


----------



## leaddog (Dec 31, 2010)

Had a leak in my skidsteer tank. I used a soldering iron and welded it. You can use milk jug for filler material. Saved me a bundle and has held up for a year. If it is in a flat area you can use a bolt and washer on both sides also.
leaddog


----------



## Singed Eyebrows (Dec 31, 2010)

I would plastic weld it as Leaddog did. There are hot melt adhesives that will work also, you need to buy a quantity though & have a decent gun. Randy


----------



## Beowulf (Dec 31, 2010)

J B Weld, as stated above.  Sand, mix, apply.

Will fix anything but a broken heart!


----------



## yooperdave (Dec 31, 2010)

first off, they don't "play"....all they are doing is lulling you into a false sense of security!  "oh look, there are squirrels playing with the wood splitter, how cute.  lets watch them for awhile."  then after a couple minutes of watching, you grow tired and then they get destructive!  if they don't know how to use the splitter the right way, get rid of 'em  myself, i've had them around the house for years. until this year, we've had an understanding.  i live inside, they don't.  when they altered this agreement and moved into the attic...well now, lets just say i knew they weren't playing anymore
     secondly, remove squirrels.  reference post on this website but in the "DIY and general non-hearth advice" section.  look for "how to de-squirrel?"
     thirdly, after threat has been removed, fix gas tank with any of suggestions on your post.  although i would go with the most reliable and not the apparent "temporary fixes"  (no offense to anyone).
     happy new year and good luck


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Dec 31, 2010)

Beowulf said:
			
		

> J B Weld, as stated above.  Sand, mix, apply.
> 
> Will fix anything but a broken heart!




Not just any JB Weld, but JB Water Weld should do the trick nicely. One doesn't even have to mix from two tubes with this; just cut off a bit from the stick and knead it with your fingers and the just stick it on.  I used this one time on an engine block that was leaking anti-freeze. Nothing else seemed to work but one application of the Water Weld and it was fixed.


----------



## Mcbride (Dec 31, 2010)

hard aground said:
			
		

> You might try JB Weld. They make a 2 part marine epoxy that just might do it.



+1. great stuff


----------



## -PB- (Jan 1, 2011)

Thanks for the advice. I went with the cheap easy glue gun I had laying around the garage and some 100 mph tape over that. It did the trick, I was back splitting in no time. Next time I think I'll try the JB water weld, sounds like great stuff. The squirrels and I definately need to have a "talk".


----------



## qlty (Jan 3, 2011)

There is something about plastics that attract rodents I had mice eat the plastic insulation off the wires under my truck hood. If it were me I would buy a new gas tank especially if you store it in or near a building I have had epoxies and fibre glass putties fail on me too many times.At the least put the repaired can inside another container if your repair should fail.JMHO


----------



## -PB- (Jan 15, 2011)

UPDATE:    glue from glue gun crumbled off in a few days, not a good cold weather outdoor fix. Purchased JB water weld and will be applying shortly.
Thanks again.


----------

